# Anyone have any experience with Hemp Depot Lately?



## BuddyLuv (May 4, 2009)

Looking for any recent feedback for this bank to the states.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 4, 2009)

No, but I stayed in a Holiday Inn Express last night .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2009)

I haven't purchased from Hemp Depot for a while, but I sent an order off Fri and requested "Express Delivery"--5 to 7 business days.  I am in the western US.  If you want to wait for a week or so, I can let you know about their delivery.

I ordered 10 of Joey Weed's C99 x Apollo 11.  I have ordered from Joey Weed before and am happy with his genetics.  I also ordered 20 of Kingdom's C99 F4s.  I am not familiar with their genetics, so we will see.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 4, 2009)

Art you and I would get along just fine in real life.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 4, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I haven't purchased from Hemp Depot for a while, but I sent an order off Fri and requested "Express Delivery"--5 to 7 business days. I am in the western US. If you want to wait for a week or so, I can let you know about their delivery.
> 
> I ordered 10 of Joey Weed's C99 x Apollo 11. I have ordered from Joey Weed before and am happy with his genetics. I also ordered 20 of Kingdom's C99 F4s. I am not familiar with their genetics, so we will see.


 
Cool keep me posted. I want some beans there I can not get from Attitude.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 5, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Art you and I would get along just fine in real life.



:hubba:


----------

